# Kohlrabi



## In the Kitchen (May 29, 2005)

I picked some of these kohlrobi in the vegetable department.  Has someone prepared them before?  I figured if it is vegetable I would like to try it.  I can't remember my mother preparing them.  Does anyone like them?  I will look in cookbook but have gotten dependent on this website for experienced opinions.  Thanks all for your time.  If you don't like them, could I throw them in soup?


----------



## Ishbel (May 29, 2005)

Kohl rabi is a member of the cabbage family, although it resembles a turnip or swede.


Take all the leave off, use the swollen 'bulb' as you would turnip. It is nice steamed or can be boiled - or grated and added to salads.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 29, 2005)

*Ishbel*

Thank you!  I have gotten lot of advice and help from you.  Do you like them or not?  Since vegetable should have some nutritional value right?


----------



## Constance (May 29, 2005)

I used to sell kohlrabi plants in my greenhouse, and planted them in my garden several times. We used them in stir-fry, and they were very good. The young ones are also good just sliced into a salad...they have a sweet, crisp cabbage taste.

Here is a recipe I found, that looks very good.

Kohlrabi Gratin

Preparation Time: 20 minutes
Cooking Time: 60 minutes

Serves: 4

Ingredients

1kg (2lb) kohlrabi
3 tbsp fresh parsley
1 lemon
50g (2oz) butter
300ml (1/2 pint) single cream
100g (oz) Cheddar cheese
Salt & pepper

Instructions
1. Peel the kohlrabi, cut in half and slice thinly. Place half in a gratin dish and sprinkly with half the parsley.

2. Finely grate the lemon rind and sprinkle half on top of the kohlrabi. Dot over half of the butter. Season with salt and pepper.

3. Put the remaining kohlrabi, parsley and lemon rind on top. Dot with the remaining butter and pour over the cream.

4. Top with the grated cheese and bake at 190c (375F, gas 5) for 60 minutes until tender.

I'm not sure what they mean by single cream...I've noticed British recipes also calling for double cream, so I'm guessing single means half & half.
Help, Ishbel!


----------



## jkath (May 29, 2005)

I checked out my old cookbook (1942) which always has information on everything...and it calls Kohlrabi "Cabbage Turnip" So you are right on!

It also says : buy small or medium kohlrabi with fresh tops. Large ones are apt to be woody or tough. Allow 1-2 per serving. Cut off leaves, then wash, pare, and cut in slices, slivers, or quarters. Also good when prepared "Au Gratin", "Creamed" or "Scalloped".


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 29, 2005)

*Kohlrobi*

Thanks!  Must not be common else would have more info on it and more popular.  WIll give try and see what happens.  Always tread lightly when preparing something foreign.


----------



## Ishbel (May 29, 2005)

It's very common in European cuisines!  Also some of the middle eastern too.  Maybe just not 'big' in the USA?


----------



## Constance (May 30, 2005)

I just don't think people are familiar with it, Ishbel.
We have a lot of people here whose parents/grandparents immigrated from Europe and came to work in our coal mines back in the 40's and 50's. 
I had a retail greenhouse business for 22 years, and learned about kohlrabi from customers who came in and requested that I start plants for them.


----------



## Ishbel (May 30, 2005)

Constance - It's funny how some of the nicest foods are still only eaten by ethnic groups within the main culture.  It's the same here!   I first encountered Kohl rabi as a child in Greece.  Then ate it when we went back to Greece for holidays.  It is also popular in Italy, Malta, Turkey and France, and probably other countries too!    It was something that we never saw in British greengrocers until about 15 years ago...  now it's quite common and sits next to the other cabbages and turnips!


----------

